# oppen office.org



## fabestef (18 Octobre 2007)

J'ai télécharger oppen office .org pour ne pas utiliser la version test de iwork et open office 2004 et aujourd'hui est le premier jour où la formule test est terminer et je n'arrive pas à utiliser open office.org. Est-ce que c'est lié ?
Merci de m'aider car je ne peux pas rester sans traitement de texte.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Il est hautement improbable que iWork ait à voir avec ton problème OpenOffice.  

As-tu bien installé X11 à partir de ton DVD avant de lancer OpenOffice.org ?

=> voir ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=158012


----------



## fabestef (18 Octobre 2007)

oui c'est fait, d'ailleurs openoffice.org fonctionnait bien jusqu'à aujourd'hui


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2007)

Quand tu dis que tu n'arrives pas à l'utiliser, c'est l'application qui ne se lance pas où un problème lié spécifiquement aux fichiers que tu as créé avec Pages ?


----------



## fabestef (18 Octobre 2007)

En fait je n'ai jamais utilisé pages, j'ai toujours utilisé openoffice.org et aujourd'hui, l'application X11 s'ouvre, openoffice aussi, en revanche je ne peut pas ouvrir mais anciens dossiers, ni en créer.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2007)

Ouai... :mouais: 

Laissons iWork de cot&#233; puisqu'il n'a pas cr&#233;&#233; ces fichiers.

Les grands classiques de l'entretien :

1. R&#233;paration des autorisations : Applications>Utilitaires>Utilitaire de disque

S&#233;lectionner le volume dans la colonne de gauche et l'onglet SOS dans la fen&#234;tre
Bouton "R&#233;parer" en bas &#224; gauche.

2. V&#233;rification du disque dur : m&#234;me lieu m&#234;me m&#233;thode sauf qu'il faut maintenant activer le bouton "V&#233;rifier" en bas &#224; de droite.

S'il y a des erreurs, il faudra r&#233;parer depuis le DVD d'installation n&#176;1

3. Se d&#233;barrasser des pr&#233;f&#233;rences d'OpenOffice :

~Biblioth&#232;que/Application Support/OpenOffice.org2 &#224; la corbeille

Relancer OpenOffice et essayer d'ouvrir les fameux fichiers

4. R&#233;-installer de nouveau OpenOffice.org (tes documents, s'ils sont sauvegard&#233;s quelque part dans le r&#233;pertoire "Documents" ne risquent rien &#224; l'op&#233;ration.

Le plus propre est de s'aider de Spotilght pour mettre &#224; la corbeille les dossiers OpenOffice et d'installer la derni&#232;re version (2.3)


----------



## fabestef (18 Octobre 2007)

je te remercie et je te tiens au courant de la manoeuvre si je ne m'y perds pas car je suis pas une pro de l'informatique.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2007)

fabestef a dit:


> je te remercie et je te tiens au courant de la manoeuvre si je ne m'y perds pas car je suis pas une pro de l'informatique.



Nota :
~/Bibliothèque = Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/nomabrege/Bibliothèque
/Bibliothèque = Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque

Réparer les autorisations chez Rhinos-mac
Tout sur l'utilitaire de disque chez Débuter sur Mac


----------



## fabestef (19 Octobre 2007)

c'est bon ça a marché et merci pour les liens que tu m'a donné, ça va être une bible.


----------

